# Using glass mason jar as mini makeshift humidor



## Mfuchs88 (Jun 7, 2012)

Hey all! Very very new to cigars and I was kind of curious about this topic. I have a decent sized mason jar that can hold about 6 medium sized cigars and I was wondering if this was OK and what the right way to humidify this is. Right now I have 6 medium cigars in there with a Boveda 72% pack. The jar is sealed tight. My main concerns are mold, and that the jar may be too airtight, causing wet cigars. Are either of these real possibilities? To the best of my limited knowledge, the Boveda packs should maintain the humidity at a solid 72%, which although a little on the high side, is OK for now since they are not $100 sticks (and the 72% packs are the only thing my local B&M had). Is this level of humidity OK? Thanks so much for all the help I'm sure I'll get with this, I appreciate it greatly. Have a nice day everyone!


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

Should work fine. If you don't smoke often you might want to open the jar occasionally to let the air exchange some. I would look into getting some 65% bovedas though as the 72%RH will probably cause burn issues and might affect the flavor of your cigars.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

+1 for what Josh said. I also read somewhere that Boveda packs used in an air tight environment might keep the RH a bit higher that they are rated.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

I have a buddy who uses Nalgene bottles as travel humidors....


----------



## Mfuchs88 (Jun 7, 2012)

Wow thanks for the awesome and prompt responses. So I'll definitely buy a new Boveda (I'll only need one for this small collection). So do you think I should get the 65% one or the 69%? I'm not sure how much of a difference it makes, and I don't have a hygrometer to get accurate readings, so I have to rely on the Boveda. I'll get a hygrometer when I get more cigars but right now, I don't want to spend the money on one. Thanks so much.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

Go for the 60 or 65. Your stash will smoke better.


----------



## Mfuchs88 (Jun 7, 2012)

Nevermind, I just ordered a 65% Boveda, as it tends to get very humid in the North East during the summer and I don't want the 69% one to cause the enclosed jar to get too humid. Thanks for the help. If anybody has any other ideas or suggestions, I'm still more than open to them. Thanks again guys!


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

65 as they can run a little high


----------



## Mfuchs88 (Jun 7, 2012)

Oh wow you guys answered very quickly, before I even finished typing out my next reply. I guess I made the right choice. Thanks for all the help!


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

That's what we're here for, Michael. Good luck with your stash. Enjoy the smokes! :thumb:


----------



## mcgreggor57 (Nov 3, 2011)

Keep it out of the sunlight as well. Empty it often, fill it again, repeat. :smoke:


----------

